# Any Canadians Heading to EMS Today in Baltimore his year?



## ThadeusJ (Feb 9, 2015)

Any Canadians heading down to Baltimore at the end of the month?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Doing my ALS at the moment and have no time to get there. Planning on hitting all of the conferences I can next year though.


----------

